# DW has something new at Waxstock



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Something new ...... here is a teaser shot 










:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like a tub of wax


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

T Shirts??


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The top pic could be a T and the bottom a pot... then again could be graphics on a car....:lol:

Waxstock tickets page could do with a spell check for advanced tickets now Finished.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

A CD when detailing the car, music CD; although I like the retro style American font writing.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

A bouncers detailing world colab wax 

thought I read on an other thread something:
Bouncer said check out the DW stand for something new


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Smells like wax...


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ooh a new DW wax!!!! I NEED it lol


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Make sure you check out the DW stand ...... We have some great Led Lenser torches on display and we will have a competition going as well to win a £250+ prize


----------

